
Smoothing the Design Handoff with a Component Library - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/04/04/component-library-handoff/#.XoiKgsPj_aY.hackernews
======
verdverm
Or don't have big handoffs?

We learned this in System admin tasks

